# My Mac Collection (one years worth of stuff)



## XsheXscreamsX (Aug 17, 2006)

time to post my collection.  I have only been collecting for exactly one year.  It isnt huge, but its slowly getting there.
Another day i will post the rest of my high end collection.  Enjoy!








from left to right...
pickle, bitter, empty, pro teal, contrast
sprout, metamorph, meadowland, zonk blue, cobalt
swimming, lucky green, aquadisiac, peridot, chill blue






moth brown, gorgeous gold, mythology, amber lights, rule
club, spring up, say yeah,  snappy, love bud
beauty marked, chrome yellow, goldbit, coppering, paradisco







parfait amor, creme de violet, sushi flower, empty, vex
iris print, pink papillion, living pink, empty, gesso
idol eyes, seedy pearl, sweenten up, empty, vellum





single potted shadows left to right...

guacamole, lucky green, aquavert, overgrown, melody, waternymph belle azure
budding beauty, angelcake, say yeah, in living pink, casino
sea myth, leisuretime, mancatcher










im really excited for my new vegas!  its coming in the mail, and i have wanted it for sooo long!






flash of flesh, pink grapefruit, petti four, sunset, ciao manhattian, oi oi oi,palatial, sweetie cakes, pink poodle, dejarose, sex ray
aquamelon TLC, valentines lipgelee, sorberry tasti

i couldnt get a good picture of my lipsticks.  they were all washed out, but i have 15 of those too!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 17, 2006)

You have a great collection! Aren't you glad you found New Vegas? It's so rare now.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 17, 2006)

Love the collection!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 17, 2006)

love it! thats a lot for one year.


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_love it! thats a lot for one year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes it is a lot.  i literally get something in the mail alomst every day.  lol.  my boyfriend gets kinda mad, so i have to hide it or say i get it for _really_ cheap hahaha.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 17, 2006)

lol. ditto!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice collection


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 17, 2006)

great collection


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, that is really nice!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 26, 2006)

woohhoo!! that's an awesome collection you got there! you have realy great stuff!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 26, 2006)

lol! my mailman said last time 'oh my you are lately getting so many packages from other country's?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :whattha: :spy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's used of us to get lots of boxes because of the salon and the office. But he said "lots of gifts.. and it's all marked as make-up?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was like 'why are you reading my mail? you noisy lil mailman?!?


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_lol! my mailman said last time 'oh my you are lately getting so many packages from other country's?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :whattha: :spy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's used of us to get lots of boxes because of the salon and the office. But he said "lots of gifts.. and it's all marked as make-up?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was like 'why are you reading my mail? you noisy lil mailman?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
ha ha  ha i always wonder what my mailman thinks.  Probably thinks im a internet shopping junkie!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 4, 2006)

awesome collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love ur blushes


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 6, 2006)

oooo your collection is quite nice!
esp for just one year

i sooo want a new vegas! ive been looking and looking i passed one up a when they first came out and since then ive been like $%%^% why didnt i get it!
hahah

o yes i hate how boyfriends are like why do u need all this stuff? its a waste of money! 
and im like ??? what! waste of money! 

i think video games and beers are more of a waste of money but thats just me hahah


----------



## Dawn (Sep 7, 2006)

You have quite a bit for a year!  Several very hard to find items too!


----------



## capytan (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice! Can I ask what blushes you have there in the palette?


----------



## Raspberrylover (Oct 14, 2006)

Wonderful collection!


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 14, 2006)

awesome! so...wait...you have TWO Lucky Greens? *cries*

your collection is very very nice, esp for only a year of collecting!


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capytan* 

 
_Nice! Can I ask what blushes you have there in the palette?_

 
sure!! 
from left to right:
shimmersweet (not in palette), orchid sheen/roseland, primpin/gold kitty, blossom up/rose hip, tigerlilly/ bloomsberry (i think its called)
2nd row: honour, dolly mix, foolish me.

I want more blushes but i dont know which ones to get!!  i love blush!!


----------

